# Playing with my Lights



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I spent a little time dialing in my brackets today. 



I started with a piece of flat 5000 series alum 1/4in X 2in X 24in.



I carried it over to a buddy of mine and used his break to put the 90deg bends in them. I knew they would be a little tall and planned to dial them in. I ended up cutting off 2 1/2in on each upright piece and radiusing the pieces off. No just hacked off pieces here. 



The halogen lights that were on the boat each had a push button ON/OFF switch mounted on them. They have a neat little grommet that covers the wires and the machine screws that hold the little box on. I removed some of the guts in the HPS lights so I could get a good look inside as to where I could mount this switch box. I rerouted the wiring out of the factory HPS mount and removed that mount. The round hole will be plugged with a 3/4in plastic or rubber plug that is available at a hardware store.



I found the right spot just below the transformer and drilled and tapped the housing with 8/32in threads and mounted the switch box.



The brackets will not allow enough down angle that I like [30deg.] I fabbed up some short pieces of #2 Yellow Pine and encapulated them with epoxy. I will paint them to match my platform. These pieces were cut on a 30deg angle and the alum "U" bracket will mount on top of them and be thru bolted.



The 1st one always takes more time to work out. Now that I have it the way I want it. The next 3 will go much faster.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

All of that looks completely stock! You do some amazing things! Between your boat and the lights that is too cool! I wish I had that much creativity in me!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Lights look good X-Shark...you gonna share some pics when you get them mounted on the boat???


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Sure.  I'm not in a big hurry here. Just fooling around.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a pix of the neat little gasket that goes under the ON/OFF switch box.














Views of the OEM mount being removed and plugged.






































Cap laid inside of the light housing. I used HD Velcro to fasten it. We'll see how well that holds up with the heat.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Can't see the pics till I get home, but sounds interesting.:usaflag


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

looks good x-shark...should be a nice, clean instalation


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

That is lookin good cant wait to see them on the boat


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Got them mounted. This is the STB side. Port side is the same.


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

I give ya 2 thumbs up on them!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I've had some intermittent Generator problems. They are alway the worst one's. 



It finally failed so it could be troubleshot. The low oil switch was the problem.

It would run for a hour and shut down. Then crank right back up. Then run for 15min and shut down. Then one pull crank right back up.



Not something you want to be fooling with on the water. 



It's been running nonstop for 3 1/2hrs right now under full load of the 4-150 HPS lights. I can hook them up and crank it and it will bring them all up to full bright. I can shut it down with the lights still hot and it will take aprox 4mins to come back to full bright.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks GOOD!!! hopefully soon ill be able to change mine out to the HPS...gonna have to stay with the halogens for now though.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks. I'm also timing it to see how long it will run on a full load of fuel today. It just hit the 4hr mark just now. [It was filled slam to the top.]



I was getting 4 to 4 1/2hrs out of a load of fuel before.



It has looked like rain all day here. So I'm going to leave it in the shop and just finish this run today.



I have some 12V wiring to do with a new BEP Cluster switch and some new start [Gp24]& house [Gp27]batteries to install.



I also have 2- Gp29's in parallel to run the 12V TM.



So there is a lot of crap on the 16ftr. LOL


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It ran 5hrs & 17min with a full load of fuel.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Bobby that should be plenty of time to stick a few....much more and i would be:sleeping


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I usually carry a 1gal can with me that has 3/4gal in it. That way I can just dump it in when the tank has run out and not be in fear of overflowing the tank. 



Murpheryslaw and I have spent a full 8hrs hunting in the past.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

Your lights and mounts look good, ready for a gigging report!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Ready to go.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *X-Shark (8/17/2008)*Ready to go.


Can't seephotobucket pic'shere at work Bobby. Send me a email of some.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Done.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks good man. Can't what to see them in action !!!

For others that can't see photobucket...


----------

